
Show HN: Canon of Man – Enjoy the serendipity of browsing bookstores, anywhere - m52go
http://canonofman.com
======
m52go
Partly out of frustration with my filter bubbles, partly out of nostalgia for
the joy of browsing bookstores, and partly out of concern for a society
increasingly directed exclusively by algorithms and social networks, I made
this.

I know these topics tend to be regarded importantly here on HN, so I figured
it worth posting here.

Happy to answer any questions and receive any feedback.

~~~
rajacombinator
Quick feedback:

I have no idea what a flâneur is and I'm a pretty highbrow snob, who even
knows some French. You're limiting your audience there.

"Canon of Man" ... it's a very imposing name that again is deterring the vast
majority of your potential audience. (Especially if you're targeting mobile,
which you seem to be.) (Also it doesn't fit, when the first piece of the
"Canon" I land on is "The No Asshole Rule".)

Tinder-swipe paradigm didn't make any sense on the webapp. I right swipe and
it pops up a side menu.

Does this thing let me read the books? Why am I swiping? How is this producing
a serendipitous experience? You need to invest more time and effort explaining
these things before you can get meaningful feedback on the concept.

~~~
osullivj
I'm not sure what a flaneur is either. But I do recognise it as a term Nassim
Taleb uses frequently.

~~~
m52go
Taleb introduced the word to me, and in spite of a few searches that indicate
its usage is increasing, I got caught up in my own filter bubble and
overestimated its broader reach.

